# vsftpd login problem

## NewbieTim

Hi,

i've set up vsftp with virtual users according to ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.0.3/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS.

But the problem is that i cannot log in  :Sad: 

This is how it looks like:

```

Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1).

220 (vsFTPd 2.0.2)

Name (localhost:chron): bastian

530 Please login with USER and PASS.

SSL not available

331 Please specify the password.

Password:

530 Login incorrect.

Login failed.

ftp>

```

Could it be that i need db3 for making the db-file ?? It's stated so in the document. How i can proove how/where the login/prozess went wrong ?? Any other ideas/suggestions ??

----------

## daledude

Maybe you need a <b>pam_service_name=vsftpd</b> in your conf file.

If that doesnt help then check your /var/logs files for some indication of the problem.

----------

## NewbieTim

Well,

i got a little bit further but now i have another error. 

```

Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1).

220 (vsFTPd 2.0.2)

Name (localhost:chron): bastian

530 Please login with USER and PASS.

SSL not available

331 Please specify the password.

Password:

500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_result

Login failed.

421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection

ftp>                                                          

```

what i did was i added pam_servicename=ftp to the /etc/vsftp.conf file, cause "ftp" is the name of the pam-file i created according to the tutorial. The log-file /var/log/vsftpd/vsftpd.log doesn't say much in this case:

```

Fri Mar 25 14:42:45 2005 [pid 12397] CONNECT: Client "127.0.0.1"

```

not very detailed if you ask me  :Sad: 

----------

## traal

For an alternative solution, see my post in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2647814.html?sid=8a0edd061a7c38d5b2359aa0e1d8af72#2647814

----------

